# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy tiện của itanium7000

## itanium7000

*1.* Con thứ nhất: *Optimum Vario 180x300 - Germany*







- Sản xuất: 2014
- Động cơ 600W
- Tốc độ spindle: 150 - 2500 RPM
- Mâm cặp 3 chấu  Ø100 mm
- Trọng lượng: 60kg
- Độ chính xác: 0.006mm
- Chiều dài chống tâm: 300mm
- Phụ kiện: Chống tâm tĩnh, chống tâm động, bộ 7 dao gắn mảnh  MT2 keyless drill chuck, ...con này bị giao nhầm cái QCTP thành thêm 1 cái luy net tĩnh.

Con này em đang sử dụng và nghịch linh tinh. Nhiệm vụ là để làm mấy thứ vặt vãnh cho con máy phay CNC đang lên kế hoạch như tấm chắn bụi, đường dẫn dầu, cơ cấu quét phoi.

*2.* Con thứ 2: *Wabeco D6000 - Germany*



- Sản xuất: 2015
- Động cơ 1.4KW
- Tốc độ spindle: 30 - 2300 RPM
- Mâm cặp 3 chấu Ø125mm
- Độ chính xác: 0.003mm
- Chiều dài chống tâm: 600mm
- Phụ kiện: Chống tâm tĩnh, chống tâm động, bộ thay dao nhanh QTCP, mâm cặp 4 chấu không định tâm, MT2 keyless drill chuck, QCTP.
- Trọng lượng: 150kg

Con này vẫn nằm nguyên trong thùng, lưu kho chế độ bảo quản dự phòng, sẽ lôi ra sử dụng khi con CNC xong.

3. Con thứ 3: *DIY micro CNC lathe*...đang lên kế hoạch và tìm thêm đồ. Kỳ vọng: Chính xác cao  :Cool: 

Đã có:

- Bệ trượt Z hành trình 330mm, độ chính xác 0.002mm (01c)
- NSK 7206 bearing (02c)

Thiếu:
- Quá nhiều thứ

----------

anhcos, CBNN, CKD, conga, Gamo, Huudong, imechavn, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam CNC, ppgas, sieunhim, thuhanoi, trancanhluong

----------


## CBNN

ngon quá bác ui.....

----------

itanium7000

----------


## emptyhb

@@ đồ bác đỉnh quá! Sau khi chế cháo xong để lại em con thứ nhất nhé bác

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Nam CNC

cha này biết chơi hàng , phê quá xá ..... like mạnh .

----------

itanium7000

----------


## imechavn

Con này đang để đâu vậy, hôm nào anh qua xem với.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

> Con này đang để đâu vậy, hôm nào anh qua xem với.


Bữa nào anh qua Trung Hòa NC uống trà đá rồi xem luôn.

----------

imechavn

----------


## trancanhluong

Pác itanium còn hàng còn CNC mini không ? Mà bác ở đâu nhỉ

----------


## itanium7000

> Pác itanium còn hàng còn CNC mini không ? Mà bác ở đâu nhỉ


Không bác ạ, con số 1 đã vào SG.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Bác itanium7000 mật thư cho mình cái giá của 3 em nó như thế nào được không.

Mình d8ang có ý định độ 1 con cơ lên cnc thử xem thế nào nhưng mà nhìn mấy cái SC lath của China thếy ẹ quá sợ phí công...

----------


## itanium7000

> Bác itanium7000 mật thư cho mình cái giá của 3 em nó như thế nào được không.
> 
> Mình d8ang có ý định độ 1 con cơ lên cnc thử xem thế nào nhưng mà nhìn mấy cái SC lath của China thếy ẹ quá sợ phí công...


Ý anh là giá em nhập về từng máy hay là em bán bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Ý anh là giá em nhập về từng máy hay là em bán bao nhiêu ạ?



Uh, giá ban ra con số 1 và 2 ship vào SG ấy !
Tks

----------


## itanium7000

> Uh, giá ban ra con số 1 và 2 ship vào SG ấy !
> Tks


À đó là em thanh lý đấy, bằng 70% giá em nhập về. Chỉ con số 1 là em bán rồi thôi, 35tr.

----------


## Ona

Con số 2 giá nhiêu vậy bạn ?

----------


## duchoang

mình đang còn em optimum TU 2004v như trên, có gắn thước quang cần bán cho bác nào cần. lh: 0908 09 84 87

----------


## hummerh1

Mình đang cần mua 1 máy tiện mini, bác nào có thì nhượng lại cho e nhé. 
Cảm ơn.
Liên hệ Minh 0985180184 33T

----------


## itanium7000

Gần 3 năm đã trôi qua kể từ khi có cái máy tiện đầu tiên thì nay collection máy tiện của em đã thay đổi. Hiện tại em có 3 con máy sau:

*1. Emco maximat super 11 (Austria - Áo sản xuất)*

Máy này đang sử dụng nhiều nhất, bất kể tiện cái gì cũng đều giao cho nó. Tiện dụng, linh hoạt, chống tâm tới tận 650mm, tiện ren không cần thay thế bánh răng, chạy tự động 2 chiều, runout trục chính dưới 5µm.





Vài Specs cơ bản:

- Cao tâm: 140mm
- Chống tâm: 650mm
- Hành trình Z: 500mm
- Hành trình X: 170mm
- Hành trình bàn dao côn: 135mm
- Côn trục chính: MT4
- Côn ụ động: MT2
- Tốc độ trục chính: 55 - 2500rpm
- Mâm cặp trục chính: 03 mâm cặp 150mm kèm theo + 1 mâm gá kẹp 250mm
- Thay đổi tốc độ: Hộp số bánh răng
- Đầy đủ luynet tĩnh, luynet động
- Điện áp: 110v
- Động cơ trục chính: 0.75kw
- Trọng lượng: 243kg

_Nhận xét:_ Máy này dùng chơi, chế cháo thì khá hay, không quá nhẹ và không quá nặng để trang bị trong nhà riêng.

*2. Hardinge CHNC III (USA)
*
Con này đang là con làm em mất nhiều thời gian nhất. Tình trạng còn rất mới, độ runout côn trục chính dưới 0.2µm, và là thuộc dòng Super Precision. Xuất xứ của nó đến tay em là người thứ 4 sở hữu, nó đến SG rồi ra HN, về Thái Bình rồi lại lên HN. Là khung máy chính tháo ra từ máy tiện CNC Hardinge CHNC III, có đầy đủ hệ thống khóa mở collet khí nén, thay dao tự động với turret 8 dao.



Hiện tại toàn bộ phần cơ khí hoạt động hoàn hảo, công việc em đang thực hiện là trang bị thêm cho nó động cơ trục chính 3.7kw/5,000rpm. Các trục XZ chạy AC Servo 0.75kw Yaskawa Sigma 3. Hệ thống điều khiển đang thực hiện trên STM32F7 + FPGA Altera Cyclone IV, cố gắng hỗ trợ tối đa các loại G-code tiêu chuẩn, có thể tích hợp thêm UI bằng Android/iOS cho đỡ mất công làm UI riêng trên các loại Cortex-M.

_Nhận xét:_ Nhược điểm duy nhất là không trang bị chống tâm nên không đa dụng, không phù hợp chế cháo đa năng, còn nữa không còn gì để chê, dùng để sản xuất hàng loạt đồ nhỏ và chính xác cao thì rất tuyệt.

*3. Hardinge HLV-H EM Super Precision (USA)*

Đây là mơ ước của em bấy lâu và nay đã thành hiện thực. Con siêu máy tiện này với em thì nó xứng đáng là vua của các thể loại máy tiện cơ. Thuộc dòng Super Precision nên kẹp đồng hồ so vào để kiểm tra runout thì kim không nhúc nhích gì, kể cả lỗ côn hay độ chính xác song song của băng trượt máy thực sự là ngạc nhiên. HLV-H EM là dòng cuối cùng trong series HLV-H của Hardinge, bổ sung thêm tính năng hệ inch lẫn hệ mét so với HLV-H trước đó.

Hiện nay có một số hãng copy nguyên thiết kế của HLV-H như Sharp 1118H, Arca ATL-618EVS, Cyclematic CHR-68e...







Specs:

- Côn trục chính: 5C
- Bộ collet 5C kèm theo: 60 collet 5C để kẹp nhiều kích thước
- Mâm cặp: 03 mâm cặp 160mm-190mm kèm theo
- Runout trục chính: Dưới 0.2µm
- Động cơ trục chính: 3 phases - 1.5kw
- Thay đổi tốc độ trục chính: Hộp số vô cấp
- Chống tâm: 457mm
- Côn ụ động: MT2
- Chống tâm kèm theo: Live center MT2 mũi hợp kim
- Hành trình XZ: 220x370mm
- Tiện ren: Hệ inch lẫn hệ metric không cần thay thế bánh răng (con này có kiểu tiện ren không cần nhả dao rất hay)
- Tự động: 02 chiều tự động
- Thước quang: Thước quang 02 chiều nguyên bản do Hardinge tích hợp luôn
- Trọng lượng: 1,000kg

_Nhận xét:_ Một con máy tiện dòng Toolroom siêu chính xác,hoàn hảo!

----------

biết tuốt, Ga con, Gamo, huanpt, hung1706, huyquynhbk, khoa.address, ppgas, QuyND

----------


## GORLAK

Con Max11 có bán ko bác?

----------

itanium7000

----------


## truongkiet

Toàn hàng đẹp

----------

itanium7000

----------


## itanium7000

Bác nào thích con Emco Maximat Super 11 thì liên hệ em qua đt/zalo: 09o607o737 để trao đổi cụ thể nhé. Do em sẽ không đăng bán chính thức nên không mở topic cũng như thông tin liên quan đến mua bán lên diễn đàn.

----------


## CKD

Cụ itanium7000 trang bị toàn hàng khủng thế  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## trongnghia091

mính muốn tiện ốc vít điện thoại samsung không biết con này có thể tiện được không anh

----------


## trongnghia091

vậy anh tuấn xem con này như thế nào rồi cho em hay nhé !

----------

itanium7000

----------

